#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Magenschonende Schmerzmittel >

## rosenpfl13

Ich habe als Schmerzmittel immer Ibuprofen 400 genommen. Habe jetzt aber Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen, wie z. B. Magen-Darm-Beschwerden.
Kann mir jemand einen Tip für magenschonende Schmerzmittel geben?

----------


## Äskulap

NSAR zu denen Ibuprofen gehören, führen bei längerer Einnahme zu Magen und Darm Beschwerden bis zu einen Geschwür im Extremfall.  
Sollten Sie das ärztlich angewiesen so bekommen dann fragen Sie bitte bei Ihren Arzt oder Ihrer Ärztin nach einen sogenannten Magenschutz. Wie z.B: Pantoprazol bzw. Omeprazol. Wenn Sie die Schmerzmittel ab den morgen nehmen dann im Idealfall so: Frühstück, halbe Stunde warten, Pantoprazol, halbe Stunde warten, Ibuprofen. 
Wenn der Idealfall nicht funktioniert dann zumindestens das Pantoprazol vorm Ibuprofen nehmen. 
Mefenaminsäure wäre aber zum Beispiel ein Schmerzmittel das über die Leber abgebaut wird (was es nicht gesünder macht!!!!) Ich weiß aber nicht ob das in Deutschland erhältlich ist in Österreich ist es erhältlich bilde mir aber ein das es in Deutschland seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr erhältlich ist da es durch neue Bestimmungen keine neuerliche Zulassung bekommen hat, kanns aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. 
Alles Gute

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo rosenpfl13, 
eigentlich ist Ibuprofen ein sehr gut verträgliches Schmerzmittel, mit denen die Patienten am wenigsten Probleme haben. Da sind Patienten auf Paracetamol oder Diclo wesentlich empfindlicher. Nun, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Das bei Dir jedoch schon bei der niedrigen Dosis der Magen rebelliert, ist verwunderlich, da meistens ab Ibu 600 erst der Magenschutz eingesetzt wird. 
Jedes Medikament kann Nebenwirkungen verursachen. Man kann also nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass Medikament XY schonender ist. Du kannst genauso gut auch mit einem anderen Medikament das gleiche Problem bekommen. 
Wenn man vorher eine ordentliche Mahlzeit eingenommen hat, sollten das Problem aber wesentlich geringer sein. Das ist bei vielen Medikamenten das A und O - das man sie nicht nüchtern einnimmt. Wenn die Probleme weiter anhalten, dann bitte beim Hausarzt vorbei gehen und nach einem PPI fragen - ein "Magenschutz" wie z.B. Patozol (Pantoprazol).  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Schlumpfine

wenn ibuprofen als dauerschmerzmittel (länger als 14 tage) genommen wird/werden muss ist die dosierung egal, da können auch 400mg schon probleme verursachen. 
ausserdem kann sowieso eine magenschädigung (magenschleimhautentzündung durch heliobacter pylori zb.) vorliegen, dann reizt das schmerzmittel ebenfalls schon in geringer dosierung. 
ein magenschonenderes schmerzmittel ist zb. novalminsulfon ... aber das sollte mit dem hausarzt abgesprochen werden, welches andere schmerzmittel das mittel der wahl ist. 
lg schlumpfine

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Nun, Metamizol reizt ebenfalls den Magen, wie jedes Medikament. Vielleicht ein bisschen weniger, aber nicht signifikant weniger... Aber: 
1. verschreibt man es nicht gerade mal einfach so
2. sollte Metamizol nur dann eingenommen werden, wenn es auch wirklich unbedingt nötig ist 
Deshalb sollte man auf Medikamente wie Ibuprofen zurückgreifen und dazu einen PPI verordnen.

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Nun, Metamizol reizt ebenfalls den Magen, wie jedes Medikament. Vielleicht ein bisschen weniger, aber nicht signifikant weniger... Aber: 
> 1. verschreibt man es nicht gerade mal einfach so
> 2. sollte Metamizol nur dann eingenommen werden, wenn es auch wirklich unbedingt nötig ist 
> Deshalb sollte man auf Medikamente wie Ibuprofen zurückgreifen und dazu einen PPI verordnen.

 lieber dr. baumann,  
also ich habe mit novalmin ohne ppi überhaupt keine probleme mehr, nehme es als dauermedikation 1000mg täglich schon seit 2 jahren. 
auf 1. und 2. eingehend ... ist mit diesem medikament irgendwas nicht in ordnung? muss ich mir sorgen machen? 
danke und lg...

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
auch bei Metamizol sollte ein PPI in Betracht gezogen werden. Auch dieses Medikament reizt den Magen. Streng betrachtet, kein nennenswerter Unterschied zu den anderen Schmerzmitteln. Wie wir aber wissen, verträgt jeder Patient die Medikamente anders. Man kann also nur sehr schlecht von sich auf andere schließen. Durchaus möglich ist auch, dass andere Patienten mit Metamizol noch erheblichere Beschwerden haben, als mit Paracetamol oder Ibuprofen. 
Mit dem Medikament ist alles in Ordnung, keine Sorge. Nur ist bei Metamizol die Gefahr einer Allergie höher, als bei anderen. Aber auch hier ist es immer von Patient zu Patient unterschiedlicher. Daher sollte man die Einnahme von Metamizol nicht unnötig hinausziehen, sondern wirklich nur solange und vor allem nur dann verwenden, wenn es auch unbedingt notwendig ist. 
Es ist nicht besonders verträglich - abgesehen vom Magen. Es gibt ja auch noch andere Beschwerden. 
Wenn es bei Ihnen keine Probleme gab, dann ist doch alles gut. Ich verfasse meine Beiträge nur allgemein. Heißt nicht, dass das auf jeden Patienten zutrifft.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Schlumpfine

verzeihung, meine frage war nicht böse gemeint. ich nehm das mittel schon so lange, hätte ja sein können, das man dabei auf irgendwas achten sollte. es wurde einmal als schmerzmittel für meine dauerschmerzen festgelegt und nun fragt niemand mehr nach, wenn ich ein rezept brauche bekomm ich es von der schwester. 
es hätte ja sein können, das sie etwas wissen, was ICH damit weiter beachten soll/muss ... leider ist eine dauerschmerzmedikation notwendig, mir wäre es anders auch lieber. 
vielen dank

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
nein, keine Sorge. Da brauchen Sie sich keine Sorgen machen. Wenn sich die Schmerzen nicht anders in den Griff bekommen lassen, ist das natürlich keine Frage mehr. Da ist die Wahl verständlich. Wenn Sie keine Probleme haben, dann ist alles in Ordnung und Sie vertragen es scheinbar auch sehr gut :-)

----------


## rosenpfl13

Hallo Dr. Baumann, 
gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Ibuprofen und Nurofen (Ibuprofen-DL-Lysinat) beides übrigens 400 mg?
Übrigens Pantropazol 20 mg nehme ich wegen meinen Magenbeschwerden schon etwas länger ein. Bei mir wurde bei der Magenspiegelung auch eine Gastrtis Typ C festgestellt. Soviel ich in Erinnerung habe, bedeutet Gastrtis Typ C von Schmerzmitteln.
Da ich Migräniker bin, nehme ich eh viel Schmerzmittel (Akkupunktur und Entspannungsübungen, wie Autogenes Training hatten bei mir kein Erfolg).
Bin jetzt auch auf Novaminsulfon umgestiegen. Meine Leber ist auch schon geschädigt - Fettleber (bin aber kein Alkoholiker, im Gegenteil, ich meide Alkohol).

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo rosenpfl13, 
richtig, Typ C bedeutet *chemisch induziert*. Heißt aber nicht, dass es immer zwingend von Schmerzmittel aus der NSAR-Gruppe kommen muss. Darunter fallen auch diverse Antibiotika oder auch Krankheitsbilder (z.B. in Folge einer Hiatushernie). 
Bei einer Schädigung der Leber ist auch die Einnahme von Metamizol (Novalgin) mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Es ist keine vollkommene Kontraindikation, die Einnahme sollte aber auch kein Dauerzustand sein. 
Ibuprofen und Nurofen ist das gleiche. Es handelt sich um den gleichen Wirkstoff (Ibuprofen). Es gibt nur diverse Handelsnamen für die verschiedenen Medikamente. Ibuprofen, Nurofen, Ibubeta, Ibutop, ect... 
Ggf. mit dem Hausarzt über eine höhere Dosierung von Pantoprazol sprechen. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## rosenpfl13

Hallo Dr. Baumann, 
danke für den Tip mit der höheren Stärke von Pantoparazol. 
Einen schönen Abend.

----------


## kolibri90

Hallo, 
was auch hilft ist Iberogast Magen- Tropfen oder auch Klosterfrau - Melissengeist. Ist alles aus Pflanzlicher Basis und z.B. in Drogeriemärkten erhältlich. Nur falls es länger anhalten oder stärker werden sollte, würde ich Ihnen empfehlen, das lieber mal beim Arzt abklären zu lassen. 
Grüße

----------


## rosenpfl13

Hallo, 
in Klosterfrau -Melissengeist ist Alkohol enthalten auch wenn man es verdünnt. Nehme ich immer bei grippalen Infekten.
Ich werde wohl doch meinen Hausarzt konsultieren. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## kolibri90

Gute Besserung

----------


## Olina

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ganz neu hier und habe auch eine Frage bezüglich Magenschonende Schmerzmittel. Ich leide seit meiner Kindheit unter Skoliose und dadurch begleiten mich schon mein ganzes Leben Verspannungen und Rückenschmerzen. Dadurch habe ich immer sehr gerne zu Ibuprofen gegriffen, habe aber über die Jahre immer mehr Magenprobleme bekommen,
obwohl ich sie nie ohne magenschonende Mittel genommen habe. Zuerst Omeprazol und später Pantoprazol und trotzdem hatte ich mit der Zeit heftige Magenprobleme. Mein Arzt hat dann auf Nexium mups/40mg umgestellt, das ging dann eine Zeit lang gut, aber zum Schluss hatte ich wieder die gleichen Magenschmerzen als vorher.
Seit ungefähr 2 Jahren nehme ich nur noch das Lamaseo Kräuterspray und brauche dadurch kein Schmerzmittel mehr.
Da ich aber jetzt schwanger bin, hat mir meine Hebamme wegen den Inhaltsstoffen wie z.B. Nelkenöl abgeraten das weiter zu nehmen. Ich habe erst in 3 Wochen meinen Arzttermin und bin etwas verunsichert weil ich es in der Schwangerschaft schon ein paar mal angewendet habe. Gibt es eigentlich eine sichere Alternative, die in der Schwangerschaft bedenkenlos angewendet werden kann?

----------


## josie

Hallo Olina!
Da solltest Du wirklich deinen beh. Arzt sprechen, die meisten Schmerzmittel sollte man in einer Schwangerschaft nicht einnehmen, notfalls kann dir da auch dein Hausarzt weiterhelfen.

----------


## Olina

Hallo Josie,
vielen  Dank für deine Antwort. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass ich in der Schwangerschaft keine Schmerzmittel nehmen kann. Aber was ich nicht wusste, dass es auch viele Kräuter oder pflanzliche Mittel gibt, die man in der Schwangerschaft nicht nehmen sollte. Wie z.B. das Nelkenöl, was die Venen angreift. Bis jetzt habe ich es mit Wärme oder Entspannungsbäder versucht, die aber nicht den richtigen Erfolg gebracht haben. Deswegen suche ich nach Mittel wie z.B. Salbei, die bei Erkältungen/Halsschmerzen bei Schwangeren auch empfohlen werden und vollkommen ungefährlich sind.

----------


## josie

Hallo Olina!
Mir hat z.b. Tapen geholfen, auf Youtube gibt es da diverse Videos mit Anleitungen. Außerdem kann ich dir Retterspitz Muskelcreme empfehlen, die beste Wirkung hast Du, wenn du nach dem Einmassieren den Bereich zusätzlich warm hältst, z.b mit einer Wärmflasche

----------

